# handheld or table router?



## knotgood (Nov 27, 2011)

I haven't used a router since elementary shop class (a long time ago). For occasional use, would a handheld suffice? Also, do the handheld routers convert to a table router if you buy a table? Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*in one word, yes*

But it's similar to the hand held circular saw vs table saw issue.
Can you get by? yeah. But the router table makes life much easier and safer for many router tasks. A hand held can be table mounted for sure, but the ideal one has a means to adjust the height from the base, so when inverted it's then at the table top. Milwaukee 5625 is one.  bill

Amazon.com: Milwaukee 5625-20 15 Amp 3-1/2-Horsepower Fixed Base Variable Speed Router with T-Handle Height Adjustment Wrench: Home Improvement

BTW a router table is one of the easiest woodworking projects you can make for yourself if you just need a basic table.










See how the accessory base extends beyond the router's base? A piece of wood with that size hole cut out followed underneath by another piece of wood with the router base hole cut out to support the clear piece at the correct height is all you need. That way the router can be removed from the top of the table a big plus! The most basic way is to just screw the base to the bottom of one piece, but then adjustments are not as easy...unless you hinge the whole top at the rear....see how much fun it becomes!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

knotgood said:


> I haven't used a router since elementary shop class (a long time ago). For occasional use, would a handheld suffice? Also, do the handheld routers convert to a table router if you buy a table? Thanks.











For occasional use, a handheld router works great for most projects. Some projects may be easier or safer on a table. You might consider a medium sized router 1.5HP - 2 HP, that's fairly easy to use by hand, and buy a second base to mount to the underside of a table. You can then have the best of both worlds. Most all router bases allow for vertical height adjustment, so, while in a table it would necessitate your bending down to raise or lower the router.

Paying extra for high horsepower, or a fancy height adjustment might not be in your budget.













 







.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It's safer with a router table IMO, plus tends to give more consistent results, but yeah....you can do quite bit by hand. Be sure the router has variable speed for a router table.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Been using a porter cable 690 kit for 12+ years. Got it on sale at a Borg when I first started making sawdust. Bought a Bench Dog table top router table a couple of years later and got a dedicated base for the table. Need to adjust from underneath, but I use the router handheld about 1/2 the time anyway. Been a great set up given what I do with a router.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

knotgood said:


> I haven't used a router since elementary shop class (a long time ago). For occasional use, would a handheld suffice? Also, do the handheld routers convert to a table router if you buy a table? Thanks.


Answer is yes to both questions. Easy way out is to pick up a nice 2 base combo kit, plunge and fixed base. Bolt the fixed base in the table and use the plunge base for hand held work. Just need to drop the motor out of the table and into the plunge base. Sears has a little ~2 HP job for about $120 that will adjust from above the table too. :yes:


----------

